# Cannot Remove Expander



## yamahacolorado (Oct 1, 2013)

Have expander connected to my bolt is recognized an working. I have noticed some recordings having bad spots so I'm thinking I have a bad harddrive. I'm unable to remove the expander now. I use the TiVo process to remove and the expander and the bolt is in a reboot loop. It boots up I press clear then three thumbs down. It give the screen that it is removing the drive then reboots back to the missing expander drive. Anybody know how to force drive removal?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You know if you remove the expander you will lose all the shows that were recorded since you added it right?

It's also possible that it's the internal drive that's failing and not the expander. That could explain why you're having trouble.


----------



## estacionsj (Feb 8, 2010)

Just wondering if any one might know is there a way
to Remove a DVR Expander with out losing shows.
I have watching a lot of shows and deleting them, im down
to 30% capacity and thinking i no longer need the tivo expander.
So is there a way to remove it with out loosing my shows.

Tivo roamio 2tb
Expnader 500gb

Thanks for any hlp


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

estacionsj said:


> Just wondering if any one might know is there a way
> to Remove a DVR Expander with out losing shows.
> I have watching a lot of shows and deleting them, im down
> to 30% capacity and thinking i no longer need the tivo expander.
> ...


No, because all shows recorded after the expander is installed are striped over the internal and external drive, when you remove the external drive you will lose all shows recorded after installation.

You can copy any non-protected shows off the unit to a PC with kttmg or Tivo Desktop however.


----------

